# Help me



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Wow, I must be ill, I have just opened the Brexit thread and read the last page, I will have to discuss this now with my psychiatrist next week, an increase in medication is required surely.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Was starting another thread to attract attention to it really a good idea Paul.

I opened your post in case I could help you.

If you need more medication just go ahead and take it.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I was hoping you could send me a bit of yours Alan, you must have plenty of extra. Attracting attention to it, you're having larf, surely.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought you got all excited about mocking people's weaknesses Paul. I'm glad you feel free to try it on me. It went badly last time you suggested somebody had a dependency, remember?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

erneboy said:


> I thought you got all excited about mocking people's weaknesses Paul. I'm glad you fell free to try it on me. It went badly last time you suggested somebody had a dependency, remember?


Yes remember it well, it was a joke thread that has been misplaced on you obviously, I was trying to post a few light hearted joke threads on a Friday evening.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, I do apologise I thought your post might attract attention to the brexit thread.

My feeling was that it was best left to those who wanted to be involved in it, rather than direct others who might not like it towards it.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

coppo said:


> Yes remember it well, it was a joke thread that has been misplaced on you obviously, I was trying to post a few light hearted joke threads on a Friday evening.


Forget the Meds Paul............

Get down to Specsavers to help with thread selection. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> Forget the Meds Paul............
> 
> Get down to Specsavers to help with thread selection. :grin2:
> 
> Terry


I don't usually post my jokes in the jokes section Terry, people are expecting a joke when you post in there. I like the unexpected reactions, jokes are sometimes better when you are not expecting them, although this one died a death quickly with Alan's comments.
Its like a comedian being booed off stage, it never gets any better if he comes back on later.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

coppo said:


> I don't usually post my jokes in the jokes section Terry, people are expecting a joke when you post in there. I like the unexpected reactions, *jokes are sometimes better when you are not expecting them*, although this one died a death quickly with Alan's comments.
> Its like a comedian being booed off stage, it never gets any better if he comes back on later.


Like this you mean ? :grin2:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> Like this you mean ? :grin2:


Yes.:grin2: I never expected that one.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

During the recent long hours of snow entombment I'd been watching some videos of the Passchendaele Ceremony in Ypres we went to last year and it brought back the memories.

Especially the marching band as it headed towards the Menin Gate, bagpipes going full belt and swingin' kilts, and how proud I felt to be born in the UK.

Tears welled in my eyes as they strode passed with the same determination of mind as their predecessors had when marching to War on our behalf and who had laid down their lives for the generations that followed.

And then I read some of the posts in the thread you mentioned in your post – I think I'll join you by increasing my medication ….....


:wav::wav::wav::wav:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> During the recent long hours of snow entombment I'd been watching some videos of the Passchendaele Ceremony in Ypres we went to last year and it brought back the memories.
> 
> Especially the marching band as it headed towards the Menin Gate, bagpipes going full belt and swingin' kilts, and how proud I felt to be born in the UK.
> 
> ...


I do see what you mean Keith, we'll increase it together


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Just goes to show you cant have a light hearted thread on here anymore without being stamped on!
Thats why no one comments on the brexit thread,because if you have 
a different opinion to a certain few they belittle your opinion with insults!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The brexit thread had turned a little unpleasant when Paul posted. I didn't think attracting attention to it at that moment was a good idea since the topic has the capacity to annoy some of you at the best of times.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Just goes to show you cant have a light hearted thread on here anymore without being stamped on!
> Thats why no one comments on the brexit thread,because if you have
> a different opinion to *a certain few they belittle your opinion with insults!*


I dont think thats true Joe. At least not for some time and the insults in the past flew in both directions. Its mainly civilised debate now and everyone is welcome in that thread whatever your views. Those who supported Brexit dont seem to have much to say now though in its defence. Anywhere, not just here.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> I dont think thats true Joe. At least not for some time and the insults in the past flew in both directions. Its mainly civilised debate now and everyone is welcome in that thread whatever your views. Those who supported Brexit dont seem to have much to say now though in its defence. Anywhere, not just here.


Thats my point,they dont go back on because of being insulted in the past,and think whats the point!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Is this the thread to discuss this on? If so good I'll join you in the discussion.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Just goes to show you cant have a light hearted thread on here anymore without being stamped on!
> Thats why no one comments on the brexit thread,because if you have
> a different opinion to a certain few they belittle your opinion with insults!


Well I think we are well and truly in the poop since the Brexit vote and getting muckier. 
Now awaiting flack........................................ ?

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

erneboy said:


> Is this the thread to discuss this on? If so good I'll join you in the discussion.


Really a pity that some who left the Brexit thread bring their reasons into other threads and also try to give the wrong impression that they were squeaky clean.

They forget that "shxt flies high when hit by a stick" and they swung sticks as good as any, indeed their leader is still there swinging regrettably.

Terry


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

I rest my case!:frown2:



dghr272 said:


> Really a pity that some who left the Brexit thread bring their reasons into other threads and also try to give the wrong impression that they were squeaky clean.
> 
> They forget that "shxt flies high when hit by a stick" and they swung sticks as good as any, indeed their leader is still there swinging regrettably.
> 
> Terry


I have never insulted anyone Terry!
I made a few comments when it started and got insulted so chose to not bother anymore!



raynipper said:


> Well I think we are well and truly in the poop since the Brexit vote and getting muckier.
> Now awaiting flack........................................ ?
> 
> Ray.


I did smile at your post though Ray!:smile2:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

jo662 said:


> Just goes to show you cant have a light hearted thread on here anymore without being stamped on!
> Thats why no one comments on the brexit thread,because if you have
> a different opinion to a certain few they belittle your opinion with insults!


This was a light hearted joke thread amazed it has turned out like this, good lord. I was joking about the psychiatrist, maybe I do need one after all.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

coppo said:


> This was a light hearted joke thread amazed it has turned out like this, good lord. I was joking about the psychiatrist, maybe I do need one after all.


We all knew that apart from a certain person whose prevalent on the other thread!>>>


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

jo662 said:


> I rest my case!:frown2:
> 
> I have never insulted anyone Terry!
> I made a few comments when it started and got insulted so chose to not bother anymore!


If you've been out of it for a year or more you may not realise that there is lots of interesting discussion on the thread. Interspersed admittedly with occasional attacks from one or two who seem to drop in only to start an argument.

Then again many call in to say they find it boring and question why people are posting on it, apparently missing the irony of what they're doing.

Others are offended by views with which they disagree. When they comment it usually isn't, even in the vaguest way, in any sort of attempt to contribute to the discussion.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

For Gods sake else mine don't start again, just finish it here and go back to the `official thread´ please.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Thats my point,they dont go back on because of being insulted in the past,and think whats the point!


Is that the real reason do you think Joe? We all slung a fair few insults in both directions in the past, it was never a one way street. Im a bit of a politics nut these days and go on way too many forums than is probably healthy and some big ones like Digital Spy and I can tell you whilst the Brexiteers have gone quiet as regards contributing anything useful to the thread they have not gone away and their sole purpose now on many forums is just to hurl abuse and insults. Go and have a look at Chatterbox on OAL. What happened on most of the motorhome forums which all apart from this one are heavily in favour of Brexit is that their threads got shut down because of the fall outs or were swept into some remote dungeon part of the forum out of site because none of the Brexiteer dominant members wanted to see it anymore. Here it was different as we had more or less a 50/50 split (Remain leave) which in the end turned out to be slightly more remain than leave. The Brexiteers didnt like that in the thread because all the posts (unlike the other motorhome forums) were not all back slapping in favour of Brexit ones. People actually had something to say against it. Thats my slant on it anyway as someone who has been in the thick of them all for the past two years plus.

Ive insulted people, I am sure although I hope most of it was a bit tongue in cheek. I even wrote a song (see sig) the day after which called the leavers "Daft old Farts". I know that offended a few at the time as they said so (I needed something that rhymed with "Torn Apart" and I was a bit pissed when I wrote it and in a state of shock).

I would like to think we have moved on. Go back in the thread you Brexiteers!! Man up a bit!  (joking of course) and debate the issues. Tell us what you think!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Is that the real reason do you think Joe? We all slung a fair few insults in both directions in the past, it was never a one way street. Im a bit of a politics nut these days and go on way too many forums than is probably healthy and some big ones like Digital Spy and I can tell you whilst the Brexiteers have gone quiet as regards contributing anything useful to the thread they have not gone away and their sole purpose now on many forums is just to hurl abuse and insults. Go and have a look at Chatterbox on OAL. What happened on most of the motorhome forums which all apart from this one are heavily in favour of Brexit is that their threads got shut down because of the fall outs or were swept into some remote dungeon part of the forum out of site because none of the Brexiteer dominant members wanted to see it anymore. Here it was different as we had more or less a 50/50 split (Remain leave) which in the end turned out to be slightly more remain than leave. The Brexiteers didnt like that in the thread because all the posts (unlike the other motorhome forums) were not all back slapping in favour of Brexit ones. People actually had something to say against it. Thats my slant on it anyway as someone who has been in the thick of them all for the past two years plus.
> 
> Ive insulted people, I am sure although I hope most of it was a bit tongue in cheek. I even wrote a song (see sig) the day after which called the leavers "Daft old Farts". I know that offended a few at the time as they said so (I needed something that rhymed with "Torn Apart" and I was a bit pissed when I wrote it and in a state of shock).
> 
> I would like to think we have moved on. Go back in the thread you Brexiteers!! Man up a bit!  (joking of course) and debate the issues. Tell us what you think!


And you've just bloody annoyed me, get back where you belong on the official thread you little toe rag, like what everyone else has done. and I'm not insulting I am a very demanding person. 
Ah! I see you have, you've got to much to say for yourself, get back in the studio and take it out on your geetar.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

You don't have to read this thread Jan if it infuriates you so much, just deselect it from your thread subscriptions!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> You don't have to read this thread Jan if it infuriates you so much, just deselect it from your thread subscriptions!
> 
> Graham :smile2:


It doesn't infuriate me Graham, its people like you that won't let the thread drop that infuriate me, we have just been through all this rubbish because it was said it was driving people away and it is not in the subs lounge, it´s merely off topic.

Now carry on if you want to cause another big upheaval, I will say no more, but don't say I didn't warn you of the consequences.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> It doesn't infuriate me Graham,* its people like you* that won't let the thread drop that infuriate me, we have just been through all this rubbish because it was said it was driving people away and it is not in the subs lounge, it´s merely off topic.
> 
> Now carry on if you want to cause another big upheaval, I will say no more, but don't say I didn't warn you of the consequences.


Excuse me? Bit rude to say the least!!

For your information that was my first post on this thread and I don't partake of the Brexit thread at all!

Please check your facts.

Also when you wrote, in red "And you've just bloody annoyed me, get back where you belong on the official thread you little toe rag, like what everyone else has done." it does kind of smack of being infuriated doesn't it?

Graham :serious:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Now where is that Oh Woops handbag swinging cartoon when you need it?
I know it will be along in a mo.

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

GMJ said:


> You don't have to read this thread Jan if it infuriates you so much, just deselect it from your thread subscriptions!
> 
> Graham :smile2:


How do you deselect from a thread please.

Drew


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Wow, all from a light hearted joke on a Friday evening, its incredible.

I was going to post another couple but they gone on other forums instead where people have seen the funny side and laughed/commented. We all need to try it sometime.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Drew said:


> How do you deselect from a thread please.
> 
> Drew


Click on Subscriptions towards the top of the creen in blue; then tick the ones you want to unsubscribe from; then down the bottom of the age there is a box with a drop down key; select Delete Subscription; and then click Go

Graham :smile2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

coppo said:


> Wow, all from a light hearted joke on a Friday evening, its incredible.
> 
> I was going to post another couple but they gone on other forums instead where people have seen the funny side and laughed/commented. We all need to try it sometime.


A lighthearted joke? If that's how you hoped it would be received your judgement let you down. I'd have thought it was fairly obvious that if you mocked other people while they're engaged in a heated discussion you could expect there to be a reaction.

Is taking the **** out of people who are obviously agitated and who will immediately read what you've said really a light hearted thing to do?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

erneboy said:


> A lighthearted joke? If that's how you hoped it would be received your judgement let you down. I'd have thought it was fairly obvious that if you mocked other people while they're engaged in a heated discussion you could expect there to be a reaction.
> 
> Is taking the **** out of people who are obviously agitated and who will immediately read what you've said really a light hearted thing to do?


No, there's only you who didn't realise it wasn't a joke that's all, cos you have your head so far up your own backside you miserable rat faced bully.

Big, bad Alan who has scared so many off in the past with his vicious, forked tongue, love to meet you one day darling, now p1ss off back to your favourite Brexit thread, its all you are good for.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

coppo said:


> No, there's only you who didn't realise it wasn't a joke that's all, cos you have your head so far up your own backside you miserable rat faced bully.
> 
> Big, bad Alan who has scared so many off in the past with his vicious, forked tongue, love to meet you one day darling, now p1ss off back to your favourite Brexit thread, its all you are good for.


What an absolute charmer you are Paul.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

erneboy said:


> A lighthearted joke? If that's how you hoped it would be received your judgement let you down. I'd have thought it was fairly obvious that if you mocked other people while they're engaged in a heated discussion you could expect there to be a reaction.
> 
> Is taking the **** out of people who are obviously agitated and who will immediately read what you've said really a light hearted thing to do?


I took it as a joke Alan,as have most people apart from you.:serious:

And I cant see anywhere that Paul has mocked anyone,it must be in the eye 
of the reader!

Sorry Jan,but just my point of view:serious:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Buggar I spoke to soon!>

I think we all ought to have a meet up and discuss these issues face to face,cus thats the 
way I would prefer rather than in a forum were you cannot see peoples faces when they
make comments.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Was it a joke or maybe a bit of a trolling. Or maybe a trolling joke! I can see why some may think it was trolling. As has been pointed out we have had on several occasions people jumping into that thread to complain about the thread or to throw something in like "Its all pointless, you wont change anything, get a life, this is boring, etc etc" often followed with those highly irritating Devil smileys to make it look like they were being funny but its just trolling really. I would like to know Paul if it was a joke just which bit your post about having to seek counselling was based on, then maybe we will get the joke. Nobody has been abusive in their responses, in fact I tried to encourage participation. The only toys thrown out of the pram and personal abuse has been from you just now Paul. 

Sorry Jan, you know I love you to bits but I'm a bit sick of people constantly trying to censor what people say or discuss and where. Personally I dont care if people dont like what is said on a forum as long as its not abusive or personal. Just move along.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Here we go, just as expected, his little entourage are along to defend him. Long live king Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That's just daft Paul. Two people agree so it's has to have an ulterior motive?


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Was it a joke or maybe a bit of a trolling. Or maybe a trolling joke! I can see why some may think it was trolling. As has been pointed out we have had on several occasions people jumping into that thread to complain about the thread or to throw something in like "Its all pointless, you wont change anything, get a life, this is boring, etc etc" often followed with those highly irritating Devil smileys to make it look like they were being funny but its just trolling really. I would like to know Paul if it was a joke just which bit your post about having to seek counselling was based on, then maybe we will get the joke. Nobody has been abusive in their responses, in fact I tried to encourage participation. The only toys thrown out of the pram and personal abuse has been from you just now Paul.
> 
> Sorry Jan, you know I love you to bits but I'm a bit sick of people constantly trying to censor what people say or discuss and where. Personally I dont care if people dont like what is said on a forum as long as its not abusive or personal. Just move along.


Come on Barry,Paul was making a joke about reading the last page of the Brexit thread which was two people 
hurling abuse at each other as usual,and wasnt aimed at anyone in particular.
Has this forum got so little going on now that people have to jump on a light hearted thread and start slagging the 
OP?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Click on Subscriptions towards the top of the creen in blue; then tick the ones you want to unsubscribe from; then down the bottom of the age there is a box with a drop down key; select Delete Subscription; and then click Go
> Graham :smile2:


You beat me to it Graham. Ta.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

jo662 said:


> ....... the Brexit thread which was two people
> hurling abuse at each other ..


Really? Two people?

No. Only one was abusive. Just like this thread.

Hers's my first post from this thread "Was starting another thread to attract attention to it really a good idea Paul.

I opened your post in case I could help you.

If you need more medication just go ahead and take it."

Abusive?

And my second "I thought you got all excited about mocking people's weaknesses Paul. I'm glad you feel free to try it on me. It went badly last time you suggested somebody had a dependency, remember?"

Abusive?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Was it a joke or maybe a bit of a trolling. Or maybe a trolling joke! I can see why some may think it was trolling. As has been pointed out we have had on several occasions people jumping into that thread to complain about the thread or to throw something in like "Its all pointless, you wont change anything, get a life, this is boring, etc etc" often followed with those highly irritating Devil smileys to make it look like they were being funny but its just trolling really. I would like to know Paul if it was a joke just which bit your post about having to seek counselling was based on, then maybe we will get the joke. Nobody has been abusive in their responses, in fact I tried to encourage participation. The only toys thrown out of the pram and personal abuse has been from you just now Paul.
> 
> Sorry Jan, you know I love you to bits but I'm a bit sick of people constantly trying to censor what people say or discuss and where. Personally I dont care if people dont like what is said on a forum as long as its not abusive or personal. Just move along.


Grrrrrrrrr, just my 2 cents.>

Ray.>


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I dropped out of the Brexit thread a while ago mainly because it is dominated by remainers and just seems to be going around in circles.
They ask questions of which there are no satisfactory answers for them as of yet so I felt I could not provide a meaningful contribution.
I think the last time a made a comment on the thread was after imbibing a few too many, not trolling but just stirring the ants nest.
I do hope that because of the stagnation (1. of the thread the subscribers to the Brexit thread are not expanding their views to the rest of the forum threads, keep them where they belong.

1) several weeks since I looked in so things might have moved on.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I never even read the Brexit thread, any page whatsoever, it was a joke that he couldn't see and started his usual crap.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Come on Barry,Paul was making a joke about reading the last page of the Brexit thread which was two people
> hurling abuse at each other as usual,and wasnt aimed at anyone in particular.
> Has this forum got so little going on now that people have to jump on a light hearted thread and start slagging the
> OP?


Well maybe it was a joke but the only slagging to be fair has come from the OP. Personally I would have probably just ignored the thread as to me it was either trolling or if it was a joke not really funny. I would have walked on by unless as on this occasion its now developed into something more. I only got involved because you suggested that "a certain few belittle your opinion with insults!". I Thought that was unfair really these days at least. Unless your referring to Captain Brexit, Gemmy of course! Actually its all his bloody fault we are having this discussion then in the first place. I bet he is pissing himself.

Just for the record Paul(op). I am not part of anyone's Clique or Entourage thanks. Your the second person to accuse me of that today. Pathetic. I am perfectly capable of forming my own opinions thanks.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well as I said it’s Lent again

And I’ve banished my family from family gatherings in my home

For exactly this 

People joking, people misunderstanding, people offended,people offending , people holding views so strong they forget to consider other viewpoints etc etc 

In short people I love and care about at loggerheads 

Just like on here

And I don’t want this in my virtual family either 

We’ve known each other too well, too long for this 

Each of us is a pain in the neck, a gem, a friend 

If that were not so 

We would be long gone 

So argue, disagree but remember 

It’s the song, not the singer 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*So folks here is something for me to worry about*

So you can worry as well.
Hans has just gone off in the ambulance.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jo662 said:


> Come on Barry,Paul was making a joke about reading the last page of the Brexit thread which was two people
> hurling abuse at each other as usual,and wasnt aimed at anyone in particular.
> Has this forum got so little going on now that people have to jump on a light hearted thread and start slagging the
> OP?


Strange though as he says later he "doesn't read the Brexit thread, any page whatsoever".

And let's be totally honest some don't need a big reason to have a pop either way, depending on whatever side of Brexit you are.

I still think the Jokes and Trivia thread would have made it clear to all it was a joke, as I wasn't clear either.

And before anyone starts, you can scribe your clique comments if it keeps you happy but remember you'll be forming your own clique. :grin2: :surprise:

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> So you can worry as well.
> Hans has just gone off in the ambulance.


Jan

What's happened ?

You should never have got involved in this thread , it's not your style girl

Borders on mine but I'm a self opinionated, argumentative git

Start a new thread away from this

We are all including those on here worried now about Hans

Knowing you are so far away from us

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

barryd said:


> Well maybe it was a joke but the only slagging to be fair has come from the OP. Personally I would have probably just ignored the thread as to me it was either trolling or if it was a joke not really funny. I would have walked on by unless as on this occasion its now developed into something more. I only got involved because you suggested that "a certain few belittle your opinion with insults!". I Thought that was unfair really these days at least. Unless your referring to Captain Brexit, Gemmy of course! Actually its all his bloody fault we are having this discussion then in the first place. I bet he is pissing himself.
> 
> Just for the record Paul(op). I am not part of anyone's Clique or Entourage thanks. Your the second person to accuse me of that today. Pathetic. I am perfectly capable of forming my own opinions thanks.


Yes am so am I thank you, the only thing we have in common is that we both live in Teesdale, after that, zilch and lets keep it that way.
Trying to twist and turn things around cos your mate got the wrong idea, for your info there's more than 2 people who think it as well.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Jan
> 
> What's happened ?
> 
> ...


I've put it on the proper thread now Sandra, I need to do a bit of bashing about to stop me falling apart. http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/124-health-fitness/227537-hans-now-bionic-5.html


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> Strange though as he says later he "doesn't read the Brexit thread, any page whatsoever".
> 
> And let's be totally honest some don't need a big reason to have a pop either way, depending on whatever side of Brexit you are.
> 
> ...


Right I'm starting a clique Terry

Ehh, just how do I start ?

Don't tell me it needs techny clique things

Barry where are you ?

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

coppo said:


> I never even read the Brexit thread, any page whatsoever, it was a joke that he couldn't see and started his usual crap.


More abuse aimed at me Paul.

Just to get this straight, are you now saying that you didn't read any of the thread you claimed you'd just been reading in your read in your first post? I wonder then how it was that you felt able to comment on it's content without having read it?

I'll leave it there I think, assuming I'm not attacked again.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

erneboy said:


> More abuse aimed at me Paul.
> 
> Just to get this straight, are you now saying that you didn't read any of the thread you claimed you'd just been reading in your read in your first post? I wonder then how it was that you felt able to comment on it's content without having read it?
> 
> I'll leave it there I think, assuming I'm not attacked again.


I never read anything Alan, correct, not a single thing, so if there was any heated debating at that point in the Brexit thread then it was pure coincidence, it was a joke pure and simple which I explained a couple of posts further down on the first page and you understood you said, then all this sh1te to follow.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

coppo said:


> Yes am so am I thank you, the only thing we have in common is that we both live in Teesdale, after that, zilch and lets keep it that way.
> Trying to twist and turn things around cos your mate got the wrong idea, for your info there's more than 2 people who think it as well.


Your first sentence doesn't make any sense, sorry. More than two people? What, have you done a poll or summut? Your right though about one thing though, we dont have anything in common which to be honest pleases me.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

barryd said:


> Your first sentence doesn't make any sense, sorry. More than two people? What, have you done a poll or summut? Your right though about one thing though, we dont have anything in common which to be honest pleases me.


It pleases both of us for sure, no havn't done a poll, I speak to people outside this forum, email and in person.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

aldra said:


> Right I'm starting a clique Terry
> 
> Ehh, just how do I start ?
> 
> ...


Right, I have liked your post, to some that now means we are a clique. :grin2:

Your new clique member
Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

coppo said:


> .......... I speak to people outside this forum, .......


Almost certainly not in the way you spoke to me a few posts back.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Almost certainly not in the way you spoke to me a few posts back.


I don't say anything on a keyboard that I wouldn't say in person, you and your little gang provoke people but you can't see it, you really can't, I knew they would be along on this one.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

coppo said:


> I don't say anything on a keyboard that I wouldn't say in person, .........


No comment, with reservations.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Cracking, just say it you normally do.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Since I've no idea what you'd like me to say perhaps you'll be kind enough to tell me?

Or we could just leave it.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Because you said with reservations, if you don't know what you wanted to say then I don't.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ah, I see. The reason they are reservations is that I'm reserving them. If I expressed my reservations they would no longer be in reserve. It's rather a tricky concept, I know.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

coppo said:


> Wow, I must be ill, I have just opened the Brexit thread and read the last page, I will have to discuss this now with my psychiatrist next week, an increase in medication is required surely.


I know how you feel Paul, I stopped going in there, and I knew you would get pounced on when I first opened the thread, some peeps should get out more and while out get a sense of humour.

I guess I'll get crap from the usual sources now, don't bother I'll just reread the previous crap.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

You really are all a bunch of prats. Step back and take a look at yourselves


Malcolm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How nice, do go on.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

FFS! Really? Are we going to carry this on today. Kev. Couldnt you have just let it die? Nobody had posted on it since 8:30 last night.

We have had a bit of a spat, hardly worth worrying about. Maybe a misunderstanding, maybe not. Its a new day, move on. Unless of course your enjoying the fisticuffs which I am sure many do so carry on in that case.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nobody is carrying on anything Barry, it started off quite innocent, then as usual it got stupid because of the sacred brexit thread, no one is entitled to opinion on this forum unless it agrees with certain members, well enough is enough, someone needs to stand up say something I did, I do not expect to be criticised for it, time for people to behave like adults on here, and stop all the back biting, discuss by all means but try to be a bit nicer about it.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> ............. someone needs to stand up say something I did, I do not expect to be criticised for it, ..............


So you believe that you should be able to speak your mind in criticism of others while expecting anyone who may disagree with you not to challenge what you say.

Is that a realistic or reasonable expectation?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> So you believe that you should be able to speak your mind in criticism of others while expecting anyone who may disagree with you not to challenge what you say.
> 
> Is that a realistic or reasonable expectation?


I'm not wanting to push this and fall out Alan, but posting "*Was starting another thread to attract attention to it really a good idea Paul.

I opened your post in case I could help you.

If you need more medication just go ahead and take it*."

Was likely to not go well when all Paul did was post a little humour which we all need after the awful weather we have had, it is just my opinion, but such a reply was not needed, a couple of smileys would have changed the whole course of this thread, I just think it was a bad move, I also think that as soon as Brexit is mentioned some people see things which aren't there.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm not wanting to push this and fall out Alan, but posting "*Was starting another thread to attract attention to it really a good idea Paul.
> 
> I opened your post in case I could help you.
> 
> ...


For months (is it years now?) its been a taboo subject and some of us (well lets face it remainers) have been shot down in flames if we dare to bring it up on any other thread than the "official" Brexit thread despite it affecting everything and sometimes being relevant to other threads. There have even been several attempts to stop the "official" Brexit thread and the odd dip in by members who dont like the thread just to tell us they dont like it and how pointless it is so you can kind of understand why it might be considered by some to be a bit of an odd thread to start. I still dont get the joke by the way. I would go so far to suggest that if I had started it or if one of the others from "The thread" had it would likely have had some flack also.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I haven't been into the brexit thread either for ages, but I think I'd "need to discuss this now with my psychiatrist" if I did


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Now perhaps this thread can be allowed to fade away?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It might if you stop posting in it Alan


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

AND ANOTHER THING.....

...only joking :grin2:










Graham :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh I did larf G.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Like quite a few others on here, on occasions I would like to block a thread that upsets me or one which I have no interest in.

Is it possible to block these threads from my computer.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I just unsubscribe as per earlier, Drew

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes you can unsubscribe in the notification email Drew.


----------



## Sparky John (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi All Im pretty new to this Forum but I must say you can certainly let rip when you want.
Our first trip across the channel was to see our Belgium friends in Ostend and during the stay we had quite a good debate on the pros and cons of Brexit.
On one of our days out I said I would like to go to Passendale as my grandfather had been there in the first world war. (he did survive obviously thank goodness or I wouldn't be here)
When we had done the tour of the museum which I can highly recommend, we went on to see Tyne Cott cemetery a very atmospheric place with the recordings of the names of the men that died being read out on a continuous loop in concealed speakers around the site.
I was incredibly moved by the experience and when I returned to our friends apartment I felt compelled to write a little poem which I have found I do in very moving circumstances. No one has ever seen it or read it until now. Not even my wife, so I thought I might like to share it with you. To me it seems to sum up the futility of the present negotiations.

Sacrifice Forgotten, Lest We Forget

To walk through the tombstones of Tyne Cott cemetery 
On a cloudy November day
To listen to the sound of silence
Spoken by the men that lay
Beneath the tended grass they sleep
All young lives given for us 
Their hopes and dreams to keep
Our safety was there greatest wish
But now they stir as we fight on
Over money and power and pride
In a new time age of greed and avarice
What do we care now for the sacrifice
The lives they gave forgot in a trice
Look back now *Lest we Forget*
The sacrifice of Tommy and Tommy and Tommy..and..............

Thank you for letting me share this with you.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes John, very thoughtful. The sadness now is about more than their sacrifice - it's about how we've failed to honour it with our subsequent actions.


----------



## Sparky John (Jan 24, 2018)

I must agree!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Bloody hell

Yes it’s lent 

What are you all getting your knickers, well underpants in a twist about 

I think there is only a couple of knickers , possibally three 

Can you just chill and let it go 

You Barry are getting too excited

You are a a completely lovable babe 

Paul, you are a lovable guy, I know I’ve met you 

Earnyboy, my nemesis, you should know better 

And all you others , chill 

Hopefully we ain’t going anywhere

So we’ve time to agree, disagree , sulk, I’m a good sulker 

My psdo name is worsal gummage 

When I sulk I sulk for weeks :surprise:

Sandra :grin2:


----------

